
Microsoft Acquires Citus Data - flipchart
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2019/01/24/microsoft-acquires-citus-data/
======
brian_herman__
This was posted in January 2019?

~~~
docapotamus
Yea it was. I started to think I had imagined this

